# First golf lesson yesterday.



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

Title says it all.

Me and my fiancée got our first golf lesson yesterday. It went pretty good. Learned more then i thought on the first day. Learned a proper grip (before i was swinging with an interlocking grip.... is this wrong i guess???? just for putting??)

Also learned to keep my grip loose which really seemed to change the swing alot. And how to do a proper back swing and follow through. I did decent. He had us swinging with a 6 iron, and allthough i wasn't trying to swing hard, rather trying to swing proper, toward the end i was hitting them pretty straight and 150-160 yards out consistently.

All in all we had a great time. He got my fiancée into swing the club, she didn't do to well hitting the ball, but her swing got way better and as it becomes more natural I'm sure she will be able to concentrate on making good contact with the ball.

Cant wait to head out and hit some more next week. The lesson are a bit costly, so i think we will take a lesson once a month, lesson us get a practice day in once a week for 3 weeks in between lessons to apply what we had learned.

anyway, that my story!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Sounds like it went well.

You may find it helpful to make some quick notes on what your pro has told you to change.

The first lesson I had a list with about 15 things to try to remember on the swing, I needed this list to help me remember all his points. After a while it all becomes automatic but for the first couple of hundred balls it wont hurt to have a cheat sheet of sorts to help you out.

It only takes one good shot per bucket of balls to make you come back for more


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, there are a few big main things i know i need to work on that stuck out like a sore thumb.

Pretty much keeping both feet planted on the backswing, keeping proper balance on the follow through, and my biggest problem for the day was me trying to lift the ball. I know not to try and do it, and to leave the loft of the club do the work, but when transitioning my legs, and weight to the front i was just kinda doing it naturaly. I feel at this point its probaly gonna need to most work.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

When I first started weight shift was my biggest problem. I was swinging only with my upper body and my legs were not really moving...once I started using my legs and shifting my weight things progressed faster...


----------

